# What did you want to be when you were a kid?



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

What did you want to be when you were a kid?

Iwanted to be an archaeologist, specifically an Egyptologist.

Also, what field are you working in now? For me, it's accounting.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Something involving history, archaeologist, historian, etc. I'm not sure if I ever will though, I was far too lazy in school, I'm not sure if I'll ever bother going to university.

My current field is unemployed...


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

Fire-man, police, author, astronaut, adventurer, secret agent.... :tongue:


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

A lot of things. I wanted to be an author, wildlife photographer, wildlife rehabilitationist, animal cop like those on TV, zookeeper, biologist, therapist, and even singer I think at one point. I don't know what I want to do right now. Maybe I'll go into psychology or something related to that. Perhaps it will be a field in engineering. I would love to work with animals, but those careers are hard to come by and not well paying. The only good one is vet, but I am not interested in that. And I don't have a job since I am in High School currently.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

It always changed, but usually had something to do with science. It still does, and now I'm even less sure what I want to be.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

I wanted to be the first human to make contact with aliens! And later represent Earth in the galaxy. Something like an interstellar diplomat lololol.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I wanted to be a footballer or a formula 1 driver


----------



## Marek (Jan 14, 2013)

After watching Indiana Jones I wanted to be archeologist. Turns out that this job is totally different . Apart from that I wanted to train driver as I was fascinated with trains. I don't really remember what else.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

hmm...
game designer...
going into game design...
yep. my dream job i'm going into....


----------



## Moosling (Jan 14, 2013)

I wanted to be a wife/mom, a singer, and own a bed-n-breakfast ranch. 

Currently I'm working as a director and camera operator for a small production company.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

ThatName said:


> What did you want to be when you were a kid?
> 
> Iwanted to be an archaeologist, specifically an Egyptologist.
> 
> Also, what field are you working in now? For me, it's accounting.


Omg! :crazy:
I wanted to be an Egyptologist, too! I remembered that I had to convince my fellow 6 year olds that 'Egyptologist' was a word. And I tried to learn Arabic so I could translate hieroglyphics... and I memorized the gods and goddesses, their stories and themes... Zahi Hawass was my childhood hero, lol, since he did the Egyptology shows on national Geographic or something. I tried to map out Egypt, memorize the layouts of famous structures and the lines and eras of the pharaohs and what they did... 
-sigh- Those were good times.

Glad to know that someone else was on the same boat :tongue:

Right now, I don't have a job... (I'm in high school) But I'm thinking about doing something with psychology and/or art.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Singer, actress, artist, archaeologist, astronaut, author, actress again, game designer, author again, psychiatrist...

At the moment I'm unemployed, and I don't know what I want to do. Acting and writing both still appeal. I'm majoring in psychology but thinking of changing it, since I no longer want to counsel anybody.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

Psychologist or an art therapist. Then I realized what a crock of shit mainstream psychology is, especially behavioral psychology and mass medication. Now, I'm learning to create games and such interactive mediums to channel my passion that is, story-telling.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I really wanted to be a paleontologist.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

An explorer.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Cobra Commander, later on; Shredder.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

I wanted to be older.

Oh yea and in regards to the field I work in ... it's a secret. I could be your boss or I could be milking the system for all its worth.


----------



## rabblefish (Jan 10, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Cobra Commander, later on; Shredder.


I approve of this. Follow your dreams!

Edit: And if you're hiring henchpersons, I would like to apply.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

I think I wanted to be a video game programmer. I still do somewhat, but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Devil (May 12, 2011)

This is easy. I wanted to be a mad scientist, take over several organisations and groups that could take over the world and thus take over the world. Be the bad guy in some fictional setting. I didn't just want to be a pilot or astronaut or anything like that - those were fringe skills that I had to collect later. World domination and becoming a mad scientist yeah. I even built a model island that was going to be what my base looked like (though I was 13 by the time I actually finished build it). Oh and I wanted to be big, like I was taller than most kids anyway but i wanted to be taller.

Right now - I'm a consultant, worked in advertising and now mostly broadcast and film.

I suppose I still use my imagination lol.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

a true hero


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I wanted to become a doctor ( Seriously),though I have been complemented often for my hands that they are healing hands but right now my career line is quite different from what I had planned in my childhood ,though I don,t regret it much but dreams are meant to be broken sometimes because not every dream comes true.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

When I was in my childhood, I wanted to become an actor and a singer. I loved energetic music and movies really interested me at the time.I remember when I was young that I wanted to work on a show at nickelodeon studios and remembering how much I could not wait to work at my dream job.

What I am doing now is learning on getting a bachelors degree in computer science, but still want to be an actor or/and a singer after I get out of college( even tho nick studios is closed ). To me now, music makes me feel calmer and content to sing out emotions. Acting on the other hand, makes me a person that is not me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I wanted to be a dancer or a writer; I also said once in the 2nd grade that I wanted to be a teacher of special ed kids. 

That must be why I spend so much time on Internet forums.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

countrygirl90 said:


> I wanted to become a doctor ( Seriously),though I have been complemented often for my hands that they are healing hands but right now my career line is quite different from what I had planned in my childhood ,though I don,t regret it much but dreams are meant to be broken sometimes because not every dream comes true.


I actually have been a dancer and a writer, just not in the way I expected.

Sort of like the way I didn't expect to "teach special ed kids" quite this way...


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

When I was in primary school, I wanted to be a superhero. When I realized that it wasn't possibile:

Age 6: Astronaut
Age 7: CEO
Age 8: Journalist
Age 12: Psychologist
Age 16: Genetist
Age 18, aka when I realized that I sucked at science: Diplomat
Age 21: CEO again

Right now I just want a job which gives me a shitload of money. D:


----------



## The Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2012)

Game designer! I've given up hope on ever going into the field though, partially due to the imminent collapse of the sector.

Programming is second best, though.


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

Cartographer


----------



## NilesCrane (Jan 13, 2013)

Age 5: Chief
Age 8: Director
Age 14: Journalist, Novelist, Screenwriter, Director
Age 18: Screenwriter, Director, Psychologist, Philosopher, Video Game Designer
Age 21: same as 18 - Philosopher + Scientist in Computer Science or Math


----------



## fairytales (Nov 15, 2010)

A vet, an archaeologist, a marine biologist, a performer in the west end.
And now I am a counsellor!


----------



## ThatName (Nov 9, 2011)

HAL 9000 said:


> Omg! :crazy:
> I wanted to be an Egyptologist, too! I remembered that I had to convince my fellow 6 year olds that 'Egyptologist' was a word. And I tried to learn Arabic so I could translate hieroglyphics... and I memorized the gods and goddesses, their stories and themes... Zahi Hawass was my childhood hero, lol, since he did the Egyptology shows on national Geographic or something. I tried to map out Egypt, memorize the layouts of famous structures and the lines and eras of the pharaohs and what they did...
> -sigh- Those were good times.
> 
> ...


It's nice to know I wasn't the only one Egyptology "obsessed". As I'm getting older (30), I'm finding it more difficult to keep my interest in Egyptology. After being unemployed for a year with a BA, I look for practicality the most in a career field.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

ThatName said:


> It's nice to know I wasn't the only one Egyptology "obsessed". As I'm getting older (30), I'm finding it more difficult to keep my interest in Egyptology. After being unemployed for a year with a BA, I look for practicality the most in a career field.


Yeah, I used to dream about spending my days half in musty libraries and colleges and half out in the desert, delving into mysteries and making huge discoveries. Like a mix of Indiana Jones, Howard Carter-type thing XD

Now, I can easily make a huge list of how that's not practical or realistic at all. 
ah, well, it made childhood exciting, for sure 

I fazed out of Egyptology for a couple of years almost completely, but now my interest is increasing rapidly, almost piquing as it did before. . Though, just as an interest and entertaining dream instead of a career.


----------



## YoAni (Jan 3, 2013)

Hhmm... let's see. I wanted to be a math/english/science/gym teacher for elementary school kids, a biologist, a horse trainer, teacher for the deaf, a massage therapist, can't remember what else.
I also wanted to pursue hobbies as a dancer, flutist, pianist, artist, poet (i do all of these things on a very basic level)

I now am professionally in marketing managing the SEM/PPC channel and the online catalog of a network of websites.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

From journalist, English Lit/French high school teacher, criminologist, French translator, librarian...and now?

I'm a freelance editor looking to break into in-house editing  I guess it's not too bad for someone with undergrad degrees in English/Comparative Lit and French Studies.


----------



## Soldier of fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I wanted to be a writer, a politician or an actress.


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

I wanted to be an artist.

I'm about to graduate with a degree in psychology and cognitive neuroscience, but I'm not interested in that as a career. I just know I still like drawing comics.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

My main thing was wanting to be a writer. I still do and I'm working on it.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

When I was very young, a florist or a jeweler. As I got into my teens, a doctor or psychologist.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I wanted to be a veterinarian when I was 6. 
And a writer/ rock star all through middle school. 
I wanted to be an animator in high school.

I guess I'm aiming to be a doctor now, but I also want to make youtube videos, write novels, create music, and spend a year teaching English in Japan.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

Nothing really. I don't remember wanting to be something. That tells a lot I guess, cause when I grew up I pressured myself to choose something and that didn't go well. So nothing it is.

Oh yes I found it. A wizard.


----------



## pepsivanilla93 (Dec 8, 2012)

I wanted to be a garbage man (because riding on the back of the truck is cool as a kid :happy then a professional hockey goalie, policeman, psychologist, and finally a chemist or physicist. We'll see what track of those I progress through in college.
@SirDave Astronomy is awesome! I'm going to keep an open mind about that field as well.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

My best friend and I were going to be 'marine biologists' (in our minds this meant "play with dolphins all day") in California in the falls/winter/springs. We were going to have a massive house together on the beach somewhere that also doubled as a marine biology research facility somehow. We planned to return to Chicago in the summers to work at Dairy Queen.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*I wanted to be a nurse. Sadly, my math skills suck, I have math dyslexia, which changed my plans. To be an RN these days, you need excellent math skills. A link about math dyslexia, FYI
Unraveling 'Math Dyslexia'


*


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

pepsivanilla93 said:


> I wanted to be a garbage man (because riding on the back of the truck is cool as a kid ) then a professional hockey goalie, policeman, psychologist, and finally a chemist or physicist. We'll see what track of those I progress through in college. @_SirDave_ Astronomy is awesome! I'm going to keep an open mind about that field as well.


What's so fascinating about astronomy, at least to me, is discovery and unravelling ancient mysteries. But astronomy is highly dependent on higher mathematics when going beyond the basic model.

I think, looking back, if I had that insight when I was young I might have looked down instead. 

Geology has all the sense of uncovering mysteries that are completely understandable. Eventualy that was my problem with astronomy on a astronomical "community" level. Too much heavy heavy math and too much theory; theory that won't be proven til way past my time here on earth. Kind of like the goal of a manned mission to mars or colonizing the moon. Those are further from our grasp than they were 40 years ago. 

Geology has its astronomical component too; all the elements on earth were created by, and date back to the cataclysmic explosive forces of a supernova some 4.5 billion years in the past. Since then it's been a steady churning, compositing, admixturing, and sedentary processes with some pretty interesting lithographic layers being layed down like the pages of a book to tell the story of earth. 

Just like the sky occupying 180 degrees of our panorama, the earth occupies the bottom half of that circle and what's buried and gets dug up, whether by us or by natural forces, or through imperical studies provides clues from which we can make deductions about what's buried further down, so that whatever it is can be usefully brought to the surface by those who can afford to pay the tab. 

There are many useful avenues for a geologist to follow in earning a living.


----------



## pepsivanilla93 (Dec 8, 2012)

SirDave said:


> What's so fascinating about astronomy, at least to me, is discovery and unravelling an ient mysteries. But astronomy is highly dependent on higher mathematics when going beyond the basic model.
> 
> I think, looking back, if I had that insight when I was young I might have looked down instead.
> 
> ...


I figured that it was math intensive after hearing that calculus describes the shape of orbits and such. That shouldn't be a problem for me though, I'm relearning algebra-trig. so I can have the basics mastered for calculus. I have always been good ahead of my peers in math, so it's still worth a shot. As for geology though, I'm not as fond of it as I am astronomy. I really like working with theories and would prefer to look up, rather than down.


----------



## thelittlemermaidx (Feb 6, 2013)

A princess ballerina


----------

